

Go to Microsoft.com / store / windows software - cubicle67
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/cat/categoryID.44066700?WT.mc_id=MSCOM_HP_nav_BuyWSoftware

======
cubicle67
yeah, it's a bit silly and I'm not sure how long until they fix it, but at the
moment it points to a page selling Windows 7

